# Apache 2.4 Mess



## D. Strout (Aug 9, 2013)

Apache 2.4 has ruined two of my servers and undone hours of setup that I put in to them, and I have no idea how to fix it. The first server doesn't have working vhosts any more. I try a2ensite [filename of vhost conf in /etc/apache2/sites-available], and am told the site doesn't exist. The other one's Apache service just won't start, giving me a bunch of errors about missing config files. Anyone have a good tutorial on how to configure Apache 2.4? I had config on previous versions figured out, but now I feel like I don't know nothing any more.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

I long ago abandoned Apache.  Unsure why folks cling onto it.  Never liked the configuration stuff for it.

Good luck in your continued struggles.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I long ago abandoned Apache.  Unsure why folks cling onto it.  Never liked the configuration stuff for it.
> 
> Good luck in your continued struggles.


What do you use? I don't have any particular affinity towards Apache, it just works for me. I'm more a coder than a sysadmin, so I went with what a lot of other people are (were?) using, and which has plenty of documentation. But if I find other solutions have that too, I'll spend a bit of time learning to use them. Although right now I'm pressed for time, and I feel like getting Apache running would tend to be faster than learning a new server config.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

Nginx.  I find it is well behaved and the config is better for my brain.  Your mileage may very.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 9, 2013)

Nginx and Lighttpd (which is powering vpsBoard) are great alternatives. Apache generally speaking though is pretty stable, and the documentation for it is so vast. What are the error messages you're getting? Plugged those into Google yet to see if anyone else is suffering the same fate?


----------



## vanarp (Aug 9, 2013)

Unless you are looking for specific improvements, how about completely purging Apache 2.4 and installing 2.2 ?

While I generally prefer Nginx, recently been trying Apache (2.2) especially for the ease of installing/configuring mod_pagespeed from Google.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 10, 2013)

You can always look at the config examples of the documentation:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/examples.html


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 10, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> You can always look at the config examples of the documentation:
> 
> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/examples.html


I did. Those are the same config parameters I've always used, but now they don't work, presumably because I don't have the files in the right place. But I have no idea where the "right place" is.


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 10, 2013)

I miss the easy old config for it, now its 1k lines :/ lighttpd is now my fav for non production.

Il sugest spining up a duplicate vps ... go from there.

is this ip/name vhost?

check your directives ? :/

debian i take it from the "/etc/apache2/sites-available" yes?

Have had many fights with apache :|


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 10, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I did. Those are the same config parameters I've always used, but now they don't work, presumably because I don't have the files in the right place. But I have no idea where the "right place" is.


don't use Apache 2.4, but if it's like 2.2.x it should show the relevant locations and settings via command


httpd -V
just run ps command and find location of httpd binary for running apache instance

i.e.


/usr/local/apache/bin/httpd -V
Just installed Apache 2.4.6 on my test CentOS 6.4 server just to check it out

default paths from above command.. might be different for different OSes

 



```
httpd -V


Server version: Apache/2.4.6 (Unix)
Server built:   Aug 11 2013 03:01:39
Server's Module Magic Number: 20120211:23
Server loaded:  APR 1.4.8, APR-UTIL 1.5.2
Compiled using: APR 1.4.8, APR-UTIL 1.5.2
Architecture:   64-bit
Server MPM:     event
  threaded:     yes (fixed thread count)
    forked:     yes (variable process count)
Server compiled with....
 -D APR_HAS_SENDFILE
 -D APR_HAS_MMAP
 -D APR_HAVE_IPV6 (IPv4-mapped addresses enabled)
 -D APR_USE_SYSVSEM_SERIALIZE
 -D APR_USE_PTHREAD_SERIALIZE
 -D SINGLE_LISTEN_UNSERIALIZED_ACCEPT
 -D APR_HAS_OTHER_CHILD
 -D AP_HAVE_RELIABLE_PIPED_LOGS
 -D DYNAMIC_MODULE_LIMIT=256
 -D HTTPD_ROOT="/usr"
 -D SUEXEC_BIN="/usr/sbin/suexec"
 -D DEFAULT_PIDLOG="/var/run/httpd.pid"
 -D DEFAULT_SCOREBOARD="logs/apache_runtime_status"
 -D DEFAULT_ERRORLOG="logs/error_log"
 -D AP_TYPES_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/httpd/conf/mime.types"
 -D SERVER_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf"
```



```
cat /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf | grep 'Include ' | grep -v '#'


Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-mpm.conf
Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf
Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-info.conf
Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-default.conf
Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/proxy-html.conf
```


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 12, 2013)

So I'm giving nginx a shot, as per 's suggestion. I found this tutorial, and have successfully set up LEMP on Ubuntu 13.04. A few questions: first, is there any script to automate this? It's a rather long setup process compared to how I used to do it. Also, how do I set up HTTPS with nginx?


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 12, 2013)

Check out minstall. Makes nginx install easy.


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2013)

LEMP stack on various OSes.. Prior Debian version.... Should generally work...

https://library.linode.com/lemp-guides


----------



## happel (Aug 13, 2013)

Check out tuxlite, it's a bit simpler than minstall.


----------



## tdc-adm (Aug 13, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> So I'm giving nginx a shot, as per 's suggestion. I found this tutorial, and have successfully set up LEMP on Ubuntu 13.04. A few questions: first, is there any script to automate this? It's a rather long setup process compared to how I used to do it. Also, how do I set up HTTPS with nginx?


You can use centminmod script if you run CentOS. That script is right above your reply (in eva2000 signature  )


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 5, 2013)

tdc-adm said:


> You can use centminmod script if you run CentOS. That script is right above your reply (in eva2000 signature  )


Indeed..

Have future plans for Centmin Mod for Apache 2.4.6 + php-fpm and OpenLiteSpeed + LSAPI PHP web server integration as well 

prep work


----------



## Deleted (Sep 8, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Apache 2.4 has ruined two of my servers and undone hours of setup that I put in to them, and I have no idea how to fix it. The first server doesn't have working vhosts any more. I try a2ensite [filename of vhost conf in /etc/apache2/sites-available], and am told the site doesn't exist. The other one's Apache service just won't start, giving me a bunch of errors about missing config files. Anyone have a good tutorial on how to configure Apache 2.4? I had config on previous versions figured out, but now I feel like I don't know nothing any more.


Do you /really/ need Apache 2.4?

Apache hasn't had the same Quality since the 1.3 days, it's been too politically influenced. Not only that, a good portion of their 'core team' is made up of people pushing their own political agenda. I found a race condition in Apache 2.0 some time ago relating to FCGI, but they rejected my patch and closed my PR for no reason.

Personally, I'd use Apache 2.0 with a reverse proxy (nginx or something else)


----------

